# Vega's first groom!



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*He looks great.*

You did the head a bit 'different' than I am used to but it looks kind of cool!

Next time you might want to not have a line betweent the top knot and ears (more blended)?

But....he is so very handsome.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah that's what I didn't like. I had no idea what to do for a standard poodle head, lol.

I do think he looks adorable, i didn't take too much off so I imagine he'll be all shaggy again in no time. I suppose that's the nice thing about poodle hair, it always grows back!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm surprised you groomed him (trimmed him) already. He looked so handsome in the pictures you posted last week. But it will come in handy as he gets older that you can do your own grooming. I'm trying to teach myself and still need to learn alot. 
Did you scissor his body or use a clipper? It looks nice and even. I think I'd round the head out a little more - like you mentioned - for next time. 
Your boy has the sweetest face!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Well his first groom with me! He did very well, the breeder did a wonderful job of getting him used to being groomed. She even warned me that he still hated the dryer but he just stood there while drying him and got a bit fussy when drying his head/face so I didn't push him too much to get it done. I got it as dry as I could without much trouble and then just let it finish with the cage dryer. I didn't want to stress him out too much and wanted to keep it as enjoyable as possible. There is always next time!
> 
> I've never groomed a standard before. I've brushed/dried them but never a haircut so this was my first. I'm in training as a groomer and have done schnauzers, and other patterns but never a poodle! So, he was my first! I also figure if I don't like it i'll just let it grow back. I'm not very happy with myself but I am thrilled at how well behaved he is! I like the length but I didn't know what to do with his head, lol.
> 
> ...


Wow! he is gorgeous! you did a great job - what a beautiful face!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I let a friend show me how to groom Casey and she did that to his head. I know that is how many poodle people keep it but it is not for me. Casey is growing his back in like Mandy's


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not too great at scissoring yet so I just did a snap on his body. I scissored a little bit after on his legs to try and make the angles look right because the snap just wouldnt get around the angles very well.

The person teaching me how to groom does her poodle heads like i've done his. I don't really like it very much but I do think that might look really neat with a lamb trim sometime.

It does seem a bit early for a groom but i've seen so many adult dogs come into the grooming shop never having been groomed and are just awful! The breeder did something to him weekly, not a full groom but just something to get him used to it. I figure i'll keep up that routine and so far he does fantastic.

He doesn't like his feet messed with much but he doesn't but up too much of a fight.

He was flying around a bit in the bathtub as well, i was going to condition him but I just did tearless shampoo. I didn't want to risk getting the conditioner in his eyes and hurting him. I really wanted it to be a decent experience so that he learns not to be afraid of being groomed.

I did flush his ears and the breeder has been cleaning his ears out regularly and he was fine for that! 

Overall i'm happy with it, but I will let the head grow out and try and blend it in better next time. I wonder how long it takes to grow out!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks fine to me.

If you don't like it you can always improve... lucky for you that you can do it 1 time a month or more l o l!!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

When you say flush his ears - what does that mean? I haven't heard of that. I know I'm supposed to keep Wrigley's ears clean of hair but do you do more than that?
Also, what type of shampoo do you use? I'm having a hard time getting a nice smelling scent that stays after they are blown dry.
I bet his head won't take that long. I cut Wrigley's "bangs" too short about a month ago and they are back to being long and in his eyes if I don't put them in rubber bands. I'm just trying to figure out how I want his head to look and so I don't want to cut it again until I decide.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

He looks great, what comb did you use? I have a secret for the legs, I'll try and explain it sometime, but if the dog has any angles in the rear it works every time. If not, then well.... LoL It won't work. I'm to tired to think much tonight though 

99% of poodle people that I have met do the head like that. Probably because they've never been given the choice. Point of fact I had never really seen a poodle without the break between the topknot and ears before I let my own grow that way.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Vega's breeder enclosed an article about flushing the ears out this way:


When I bathe my dogs I always pour dilute shampoo into the ear canals, massage the ears and head and then rinse very well with the spray nozzle. I find that this REALLY cleans out the ears and I have not heard of any of the dogs getting an ear infection since starting the routine of shampooing into the ear canals and then using the Ear Relief Wash followed up by the Ear Relief Dry.

Hope that helps!

I actually found the pdf file she must have printed and enclosed! Here is the link: http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/ThePoodleEar.pdf


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh and wonderpup, i used an A-Snap! I used the andis A-snap but just ordered the wahl attachments! I should have those in on Weds!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

He is so cute. I especially like the last two pics.

I tried clipping my two today for the first time. Not great but as you say, it will grow back and I can try again. 

I was told to never brush a coat without using some type of conditioner first. I mixed a little of my hair conditioner in warm water and sprayed them one section at a time as I combed through it. It worked really well.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Aidan said:


> The after photos are attached!


How gorgeous


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He looks great.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

woops forgot to say how cute he was sorry. Got the flu yesterday and have been sleeping in between computer time.

I want wonderpups hints though.
I want to buy the big clip ons and a 30 blade next pay as I just but a 4f last pay.
I was thinking of using the biggest one on casey E? think it was as I like longish hair but stink at scissoring his long legs


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> woops forgot to say how cute he was sorry. Got the flu yesterday and have been sleeping in between computer time.
> 
> I want wonderpups hints though.
> I want to buy the big clip ons and a 30 blade next pay as I just but a 4f last pay.
> I was thinking of using the biggest one on casey E? think it was as I like longish hair but stink at scissoring his long legs


I rarely use the larger snap ons like the E, they don't leave a smooth finish like the shorter ones to and you have a lot of scissor work to do. The way I figure it if I'm going to have to go do a lot of scissor work to whatever I just clipped I might as well just hand scissor it to begin with. 
I'm going to try and find time to cut down down today  I can't deal with the long hair anymore *sniffle* so we're going shorter for the summer. I dunno if I can clip her rear the way I would normaly do b/c of her current haircut, but if I can I'll show and tell for you 

I'd be careful about putting so much water down the ears Aidan.... I have never heard of using shampoo that way before. But moisture down in the ears is what a lot of vets say is the cause of ear infections no. I was taught in grooming school not to put anything down the ear that you cannot get back out with the possible exception of powder. I don't even put ear cleaner down the ears unless they are super super dirty. I just put it on a cotton ball and clean around the canal and then down into the canal. Maybe that's just me, I'm super careful about ears b/c clients tend to try and blame infections and such on groomers (and for that matter so do their VETS!!!)


----------

